# FDM-Printed Twisty Puzzles



## AlGoreRhythm (Jul 7, 2016)

I have an antiquated (13+ year old) version of Solidworks, so I decided to start designing twisty puzzles about a year ago. I've had to overcome a lot of challenges and limitations caused by the software, but I have finally made some puzzles I feel like sharing here.

Top to Bottom:
1x3x4
1x3x5
Turbine Cube
1x2x3 Bumpoid
Split 1x2x3
Truncated Cube
Truncated Rhombic Dodecahedron (Not Yet Printed)
Cornerless Split Domino (Work In Progress)

I have some other works in progress, and have been posting most of these over on the Twisty Puzzles forum for a while. I just recently designed some actual cuboids-- 2x3x3, 2x3x4, etc., and will try to take some requests on here if anybody is interested.

Videos of most of these on my Youtube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1d-qsTNgU2s8rcazhuQcjw/videos?view_as=subscriber


----------

